# Michigan breeders



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

hi My names Hussein i Breed iraqi breeds of pigeons and working on getting show breeds i thought to make a thread ware we michigan breeders can talk pigeons and show our birds so thank you and hoppe to get some feedback


----------

